# OBX headers



## ladiesman8527 (Jul 16, 2004)

I have a 1995 240sx base model....i'm wantin to buy headers and i cant afford greddy or hotshot headers....im 18 with a limited budget on car parts....i found OBX headers on ebay for $165...i havent heard much about OBX headers...my question is are OBX headers any good....im most likely not gonna be going to the track anytime soon....i dont drive the car very hard...i push it a lil here and there but nothing crazy. can anyone tell me?

http://members.cardomain.com/laurenscracka18


----------



## WanganS14 (Sep 26, 2004)

Im running the OBX headers on my S13 and they are fine! NO cracks and seems like a geat design. No problem bolting up. Im not using the emission tho so I cant say all that lines up or not.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

I am pretty sure some people had issues with the header interfering with the steering column thing. Watch the clearance because it almost put quite a few guys into a wall.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

on second thought I Think it was the pacesetters. GL!


----------

